# [Heisec] Betrüger locken Smartphone-Nutzer mit angeblicher Werbung für G Data



## Newsfeed (19 September 2013)

Werbung in Android-Applikationen soll Nutzer dazu verleiten, teure Premium-SMS-Abos abzuschließen. G Data wehrt sich rechtlich gegen den Missbrauch des Markennames.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2013)

In UK wurde die Firma "Mobile Minded BV" bereits 2012 abgestraft
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/08/iphone_5_offer_attracts_regulator_fine/

Da ging es um einen Service Bumbalee. Die Webseite gehört (aktuell) einem Niederländer
http://www.geektools.me.uk/cgi-bin/whois.cgi?domain=bumbalee.com&verbose=1

Diese Firma hat bereits deutschsprachige Angebote, z.B. hier
http://www.gogogy.com/ch/de/termsandconditions.html




> Das Unternehmen wird Abläufe unterhalten, die dem geltenden Gesetz für Personen zum Erhalt von Zugang auf ihre Personendaten entsprechen und entsprechend und auf Anforderung hin [email protected] deren Personendaten korrigieren oder löschen.



Gewarnt werden sollte weiterhin vor


> All of those point only to that ip number (example: *.momoxxio.com, *.gogogy.com and *.djummer.com ).



Ob Echovox ein Hinweis auf die schweizerische Firma Echovox SA ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Da lese ich neuerdings holländische Namen.

Das Angebot richtet sich offenbar an Schweizer, daher ist eine schweizerische Kontaktnummer angegeben
0848-1237670

zugeteilt der... Echovox SA

Um das abzubestellen, muss man "STOP" an 955 senden. Da lese ich aktuell Translease.
Lauter alte Bekannte. Mal sehen, ob in den britischen Dokumenten mehr steht 

Aha. Nur 14 Tage nach oben erwähnter Strafe der britischen Regulierer gab es gleich den nächsten Ärger... Was ich wirklich toll finde an den britischen regulierern, das sind diese Formulierungen. Das Angebot ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend illegal, weil es gegen folgende Regel verstösst:



> Premium rate services must not mislead or be likely to mislead in any way.



So einfach geht das: Mehrwertdienste dürfen nicht irreführend sein oder es darf eine Irreführung nicht wahrscheinlich sein. Basta.

Unsere wattestäbchenschwingenden Sesselpupser sollten sich daran endlich mal ein Beispiel nehmen.
Quelle:
phonepayplus


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2013)

Könnte man das irgendwie aus den News rausziehen, falls Mobile Minded BV es wagen sollte, in Deutschland loszuschlagen?


----------

